# New Outback In The Driveway



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

sunny Wow its here, We







it!
Drove out to Lakeshore in our new Ford Lariat 250 PSD crew cab, with new Reese hitch with dual cam. (This is Jan so I really don't know to much about this truck stuff shy ) We where feeling Good








Hunter our salesperson was waiting for us. Process took sometime because they had 4 or 5 TT and 5'ers going out the door that day. We were ok with that as we were invited to the BB Porkloin lunch with all the fix'ins







. 
As one of the mechanic finished our hitch attachment. Hunter and Benji did our walk through with DH Bill. Had very few minor fixes.This Outback site sure helps get what you need. 
While the men did there work, my daughter Patti and I started to load up the 27 for our overnite stay. I brought our queen feather bed from home. Those mattress are firm. Coffee pot and spam







for breakfast.
Lake shore has a camping area out back with pads, electric and water.Good idea for newbies and long distance customers.
After the 27 and the hitch work was done Hunter told us to go out for a ride to try it out. I was very happy that DH














was happy with his new TV and TT . We stopped at the beer store to get the brew and shared one with Hunter after we were setup for the evening.
Chatted guy from Colorado picking up his 5'er; loved the price and the service. The couple camping next to us was local. Saw plates from Texas and Ohio.
We settled up the next morning, bought a few extras and had a nice trip home.
I think first mod work is starting on tonite. Quckie Flush. 
Bill had been checking out discriptions of how a 27 RSDS is done.









Jan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I never got to go out there but the salemen that I talked to were great Hunter was one of them. It was the easiest purchase I have made even with shipping to RI their price was almost 10k cheaper. The trailer arrived when they said it would with no problems at all. Marci4lsrv I know your out there and you work for a great dealership







. Next upgrade I will have to got out there and check the place out.Good luck we love ours.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi cookie9933 action

congrats on the new trailer









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. Enjoy the family fun









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats cookie9933 on the new TT and Enjoy the family fun.
Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jan and Bill,

Congrats on your new Outback. I'm sure you will love it and have some great times camping this summer.

Welcome! action

Mark


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrat's 
I am sure this is the first of many wonderful memorys. Maybe we will hookup in one of the campgrounds around Michigan.

Keith


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Another 27RSDS....the ranks grow larger!!!!

We have had ours only a short time but love it more each time we take it out.

Congrads and enjoy!!!

Gary


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats! It's great to continue to hear positive comments about Lakeshore. I've been working with John, long distance from Korea, and we pick up our 29FBHS in July when we return. We plan to do the "camp over night" thing too, then drive back to GA the following day. Thanks for the post.









Enjoy!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

what a great feeling you must have---everytime I read someones excitement over a new TT, I relive mine.....what a rush...

Heres to safe TTing in the future action


----------

